# Craftsman Chainsaw 2.1 will not start model 348.350842



## murraybummer (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been cleaning up and replacing parts on an old chainsaw and I have not been able to get this thing to start.

Anyone have this model or one similar that can help me troubleshoot?

Here is what I have done so far


took it all apart
cleaned it
replaced the fuel line and filter unit
replaced the air filter
replaced the spark plug with .025 gap per the manual
checked the point gap to be at .017 per the manual
replaced the gaskets ( except the carb cover which doesnt exist anymore)
refueled wit 16:1 Gas to SAE 30 oil per the manual
replaced oil with SAE 30

The instructions show to flip the switch to ON and set the choke then tug away, and I have been and it never fires up.

Here are some pics of it as I have been cleaned it up





And here are the before pics in this thread I started as I was looking for help to know how to break it down

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417296


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you have spark? Compression? If you take the spark plug out, is it wet?


----------



## murraybummer (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried testing for spark and nothing. With the coil connected to the cut off switch and removed from the cutoff switch as well. I also replaced the spark plug and the wire from the coil. I cleaned and adjusted the point one last time as well. They dont make the coil for these anymore and the condenser doesnt seem to be replaceable either, looks welded on. I might take it to a shop just to see what they might say but hate to flush more money.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is an old Poulan chain saw Model S25D. Disconnect the wire from the coil to the points and test for continuity through the contact points. Make sure you have a good connection to ground when the points are closed, and that the connection breaks when they are open. It's not going to even fart if you don't have spark. 

I wouldn't bother taking it to a shop, most parts for this saw are NLA, and anything done to it could be a waste of time and money. You can have the coil tested to see if it is good, and there are some electronic conversion kits that did work on this saw. Once again, spending anything on this saw could be a waste if something unavailable fails.


----------



## murraybummer (Jun 29, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> . Disconnect the wire from the coil to the points and test for continuity through the contact points. Make sure you have a good connection to ground when the points are closed, and that the connection breaks when they are open. .


I have read the instrux on my multimeter to test for continuity and did the following, hopefully I did this right.

I disconnected the wire that ran from the points to the coil and set the multimeter to the continuity mode that beeps



Then with the points closed I tested touching the top and bottom points and got a beep, also touched the neg lead to the part where the wire connects and it beeped as well as shown in the pic



then with the points opened tested the same locations and got no beep.

Then I tested the on off switch and got confused. Here is how the switch is supposed to be positioned



I tested the switch like so, not sure if this is accurate or not but touching the switch and the base tab. While in the on position I heard no beep, but while in the off position it beeped. Shouldnt it be the opposite?




Then I tested the coil and got beeps when I did this


and this



But when I tested from the tab that connects to the points and the metal nib down where the sparkplug wire makes contact I got no beep. In the pic its not showing that I had contact to that nib but taking the pic was tricky, but I did touch that nib and there was no beep.




I also tested the plug wire and got a beep.

So is it the coil? And does that mean game over?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can likely find a coil, maybe not a new one, but should be able to located some used ones. Take the coil to your local small engine shop, they may have a coil tester they can check it with.


----------



## murraybummer (Jun 29, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> You can likely find a coil, maybe not a new one, but should be able to located some used ones. Take the coil to your local small engine shop, they may have a coil tester they can check it with.


Took the coil in and had it tested and its toast. Looked on ebay for a craftsman 2.1 chainsaw coil and no luck. Found a 2.1 that works that someones selling but $50 shipping and all. I'll keep searching, so far none look like the one I have.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Found this listing for a good used CDI module, don't need to use the points with this one. Many parts for that old saw are now obsolete.

http://store.chainsawr.com/products/poulan-xxv-25da-chainsaw-electronic-ignition-coil


----------



## murraybummer (Jun 29, 2010)

Would that mount on mine, looks like the mount holes are bit different. 
If it would, would I leave the points in there and just not have to connect to it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

murraybummer said:


> Would that mount on mine, looks like the mount holes are bit different.
> If it would, would I leave the points in there and just not have to connect to it?


Since it's been decades since I have actually worked on one of these, I can't really recall. I believe they used the same mounting and flywheels as I seem to recall doing it before, but it's been a really long time ago. 

If you did get a solid state unit, you would just eliminate the points.


----------

